

Ten years of Grml - miduil
http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2014/12/22/ten-years-of-grml/

======
notfoss
Grml is a bit of an unorthodox rescue/live distro, as - if I recall correctly
- it offers i3 wm as an option. It also uses zsh instead of bash. Its zsh
config is quite nice, so much so, that it was included in the Arch Linux live
media (at least in the past).

------
sciurus
I've alternately used Grml (debian-based) and SystemRescueCd (gentoo-based)
for general-purpose system recovery, network booting to run an imaging
process, and several other projects. Thanks to everyone who maintains a "live
cd", as we used to call them!

~~~
relaxitup
I used it as a desktop for a year or two maybe about 6-8 years back..
Blazingly fast.

